# [San Jose, CA or online] Player seeking game



## architectofsleep (Jan 28, 2009)

No longer seeking game.


----------



## slwoyach (Jan 30, 2009)

I semi-run (it's a round-robin, but I'm usually the DM) a heavily modified 3.5 campaign on AIM Friday nights from 4pm-8pm.  It's in a low-magic campaign world that was started from scratch as it slowly grows with our adventures.  Experience is given not only for adventures, but for contributing items of interest (such as locations, gods, or npcs) to the campaign world.  Not all suggestions are used (I'm the final arbiter on whether or not it meshes with the world), but experience is given for all serious attempts.

I'm also looking to either join a Saturday game face to face or maybe start a face to face round robin taking place in the same campaign world.  I'm in Fremont, but I have to put plans for this on hold as I am currently looking to change jobs and I don't want to commit to a time if I can't stay for the long haul.

If you're interested my email is steve_woyach@yahoo.com and my AIM is Jotenbjorn.


----------

